# Match Total Exposures in LR



## Rob_Cullen (May 28, 2014)

Can someone help with an explanation how "Match Total Exposures" applies its adjustments.
and -Can it be used to prepare images for Photo-merge to Panorama in Photoshop?
My Nikon D200 in Full Manual mode recently gave me raw images with compensation applied (-0.3, +0.66. +1.33),maybe I had my finger on the BKT bracketing button!


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 28, 2014)

Yes, Match Total Exposures is exactly what you're looking for. Adjust the Exposure slider for one of them to taste, then select the other two (with the first still the active photo) and then do Match Total Exposures. It will adjust the Exposure slider for the other two so that the total exposure (ISO, exposure time, aperture, and exposure slider) match the active photo.


----------



## Lynnie (May 30, 2014)

Thank you both - very helpful question and answer.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks Mark, My first try with 'Match.." only needs slight adjustments.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 2, 2014)

You're welcome, glad to help!


----------

